
It wasn't a tracking pixel, it was actual malware - hammock
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-air-force/2019/05/21/why-the-air-force-is-investigating-a-cyber-attack-from-the-navy/
======
londons_explore
Based on this article, I still don't believe this title.

All the quotes are from non technical people who I don't believe understand
the difference.

~~~
beyondStupid
It sounds like laughable bullshit.

Also, no new details. This is pretty much a reprint of all the previously
described garbage.

The author doesn't seem to be capable of fact checking any statements.
Otherwise, they wouldn't be confusing what seems to be mistaken as obscure
technical jargon for what is more likely the name of a company (splunk).

[https://splunk.com](https://splunk.com)

The entire article is incapable of plumbing deeper than the concept of an IP
address, when delving into technical detail. There is a total absence of
concepts such as payloads, exploits, vulnerabilities, zero-days, backdoors,
root kits, remote administration tools or CVE numbers.

They try to restate that some horrible thing has happened, and yet, it still
seems to be an image loaded via HTML in an email message.

Of course it could be that they even though they lack the ability to
articulate how they were abused, it doesn't mean they _weren 't_ abused in the
manner they seem to allege, but how does one reconcile such a situation?

Grabbing an IP address from an HTTP request for an image, and logging the
details of that request on the server side, is not a malicious act. To suggest
as much reeks of legal stalling and smoke screens.

------
jplayer01
I still want to know what a plunk tool is.

